# The Hill House in Helensburgh



## Capt Lightning (Oct 24, 2021)

Not sure where to post this.  Should it be 'Travel', 'Photography' or what?  Nevertheless, here's a bit about our recent trip to see "The Hill house".
Blackie & Son were a publisher in Glasgow and grew from modest beginnings to be a major company.  Charles Rennie Mackintosh ( I believe originally Macintosh) worked as an architect, designer and colourist. 

In 1902, Walter Blackie commissioned Mackintosh to design a house to stand on a plot above the town of Helensburgh, some 20 miles from Glasgow.
This proved to be a good family home for the Blackie family, with furniture and decoration designed by Mackintosh and his wife, Margaret Macdonald.
(Mackintosh said that while he had talent, his wife had genius).

The fatal flaw in the design was the render on the house walls.  Instead of traditional lime render, Mackintosh used a cement render which does not allow the stone walls to breathe.  As a result, the damp Scottish weather started to erode the building.

As time went on, Mackintosh's work was criticised and commissions dried up. It was only after his death that his work became appreciated and highly prised.
As a result, the now deteriorating Hill House was recognised as a very important historical building and in need of saving.  As a temporary measure to protect the house, a large steel cage was built over it while it was decided the best way to proceed with the conservation.

The cage contains a walkway where you can see the house from above..



The drawing room with Mackintosh inspired chair.




The kitchen (with Mrs. Lightning - note that face masks are compulsory)



Anna Blackie's bedroom



Inside the Cage..



Another view from inside the cage.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2021)

Lovely..haven't been to Helensburgh in 40 years... as I said before  it used to be a stomping ground for us as older teens...


----------

